# SEL skirts installed



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I finally got around to doing them... also took off the door bumper gaurd things... painted them black, and plan to return them on tommorow... pics are small because my connection is garbage but I go up to school tommorow night so I'll host up the good pics them. -James


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

good stuff, u need a profile shot tho


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
what a transformation.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice james ... how was the install?? and wheres the 200 front??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no 200 front yet... still looking for one, so if anybody is selling a black 200sx front (w. fog holes) and rear I'll buy 'em


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a white front from my sentra 99 with fog holes and if you want I have the fog lights too....and you can pick it up....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

there u go James... Jay's got ur back!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

james, your car is hooked up, everything i would want my car to be. too bad mine is prolly totalled, nice ride though


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

james, thats looking very nice. all you need is the 200sx bumper (see picture) and you'll be good. i just ordered my spoiler, should be here this week. next will be those side-skirts if i can get my hand on a set. just hafta make sure no one decides to outbid me!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good. Damn I need to get mine on. They have been siting in my garage for a couple of months now.

How easy was the install, and do you have any tips on installing them?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

tips... dont be bashful. it was easy to install (maybe an hour or two) just some lag time between right side and left because my drill battery died... just dont be afraid to drill lots of holes, your gonna be covering them up anyway... I think I drilled about 15 on each side... thats all really... I put paint on the tips of the tabs that snap in then put it where it was going so that the paint would mark where I needed to drill, worked like a charm.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Good Stuff. Ill keep that in mind when ever I decide to install mine. Just got to get them painted first.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

They look great... I should be joining that club soon.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

How much custom fabrication was there. I have a 98 and just got the skirts and basically they don't fit at all unless you custom drill all the mounting points.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sethwas said:


> How much custom fabrication was there. I have a 98 and just got the skirts and basically they don't fit at all unless you custom drill all the mounting points.
> 
> Seth


wow, sup with bumping a 2 year old thread? heh, at last u searched i guess


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sethwas said:


> How much custom fabrication was there. I have a 98 and just got the skirts and basically they don't fit at all unless you custom drill all the mounting points.
> 
> Seth


Project 1.6 had the same problem and adressed it, check the site I'm sure you'll come up with it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/bodypros.shtml

You mean that?
Sigh...I don't want to do any fabrication, I want this to be bolt on. The reason? I don't have time to do any custom work. I could always pay someone but that defeats the purpose. Looks like I may sell them.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how much you gonna sell them for seth...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

uh oh...where's Tom 

I may just stick them on ebay, of course when I put the add in the classifieds all my ebay views come from that anyway...

Seriously though, what I have is what tom sent me which is two passernger side skirts, and one drivers side, plus all mounting hardware.

The skirts are 4 pieces, a long front one and a short back one twice (Each side).

My debate is to sell the pair of L and R and the other R separately, or together.

Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sethwas said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/bodypros.shtml
> 
> You mean that?
> Sigh...I don't want to do any fabrication, I want this to be bolt on. The reason? I don't have time to do any custom work. I could always pay someone but that defeats the purpose. Looks like I may sell them.
> ...



_If you can obtain the same year side skirts, the installation process is very easy. They simply screw right into existing holes in the wheel well and under the side sill. However, we had to use a little ingenuity in our installation. Our new side skirts were from a 1995 SE-R, to our surprise the side sill on the 1998 was rounded off a little more than the '95s. All the screw locations were identical, but when we tried to tighten them all down , the bottom of the skirt would slide down over the rounded area and leave a gap on top. We fixed this by adding plastic shims every couple of feet along the lower edge. We also placed double-sided adhesive tape along the edges for added strength._

com'on that won't take THAT long to do.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it will.
The 2 door and 4 doors are different animals.
There are no screw mounts. everything has to be custom drilled for an OEM piece.
It just lines up perfectly. Go figure. I'll take pictures later.

Seth


----------

